# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  اقوى قاموس متعدد اللغات بالصوت والصورة

## أم خطاب

اقوى قاموس متعدد اللغات  بالصوت والصورة 
 
 صور للبرنامج
واسمة 
Portable - 8 in 1 English Dictionary






حجم لبرنامج
121 MB


انه قاموس ناطق متعدد اللغات من بينهم بالطبع اللغة العربية
اعجبت جدا بالبرنامج نظرا لسهولتة ولقيمتة العلمية وطريقة عرضه الاحترافية 
وبهرني ايضا حجمة بالنسبة لمميزاتة الرائعة 

ومما ادهشني ايضا في البرنامج هو انك تستطيع تعليم 
الأطفال الصغار وذلك لانة ينطق الكلمة ويقوم بتعليم الصغار كيفية النطق الصحيح للكلمة 
القاموس به كثيرا من اللغات النادرة جدا
منها " الصينية , واليابانية , الانجليزية , الفرنسية , الالمانية 
الاغريقية الاسبانية .... وغيرها الكثير 
مفيد  للطلبة الجامعين متعددي الاقسام 
ولكن مفيد ايضا لـطلبة المرحلة الثانوية "


التـــــــحميل: من هنا 
http://updat.sitesled.com/dicc.html

و الجزء الثاني من هنا 
http://updat.sitesled.com/dic.html




منقول للفائدة  
أم خطاب

----------

